# Face Painting Instruction



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good websites that provide a step by step online tutorial for halloween face painting?

I have found a ton of galleries but nothing that outlines each step

thanks


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.chiff.com/art/face-painting.htm

http://painting.about.com/od/faceandbodypainting/a/Face_Painting.htm


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree with chiff.com...they have some cool tutorials...face painting is my favorite part


----------

